# Would You??



## RegionRat (Feb 17, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLDYtH1RH-U&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLrEnWoR732-DYEWQnND6fFWApx8bej_i4[/ame]

I get a tingling in my feet just looking at it...


RR


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 17, 2014)

nope..not in my life time.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 17, 2014)

OMG! my stomach is in knots! NOPE not a chance in H*LL! I don't even go on ladders any higher than my step ladder!


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 17, 2014)

At least that thing is made of metal. Have a look at this.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td01erGwYv4[/ame]


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 17, 2014)

wow those stairs are impressive! but holding onto thick metal bars that my little hands can barely grip scares me more than a bunch of wire I might be able to hold onto... lol


----------



## RegionRat (Feb 17, 2014)

Okay, another one... an oldie but a goodie...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw[/ame]



RR


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a very weird fear of heights. That sort of thing scares the [email protected] outta me. Heck, being 20 feet up on joists scares me. Finished deck 30 feet up? No issues. Jumping out of planes? I used to do it all the time.


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bet it took twice as long for them to get back down!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 17, 2014)

At first I thought, "are they going to parachute in the fog?. Then I realized it was clouds. And they didn't even jump! Did they really climb back down?


----------



## nucjd (Feb 17, 2014)

I am an old school rock climber from back when I was in college and medical school and we would always joke that once you are above 50 feet it does not matter if it is 5000 feet you are probably gonna die if you hit the deck either way. It always made us feel better when we were having to bivouac on the side of a cliff at about 1000 feet at night.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 17, 2014)

Honestly some things I might try maybe... like skydiving (not bungee jumping) but even then not so sure. rock climbing if I KNEW my anchors were good I'd do it. My problem lies in how to get down from somewhere even if that sounds like a contradiction to what I just said. I could climb a rock side or a ladder or a high place that I had to pull myself up onto, but ask me to get back down, and backwards too? no way. I have cliff jumped into water, also not a big deal, somehow - if how I get to the high spot is easy and not scary, it's okay. Well dunno!! I don't like tight spaces with height involved and no water underneath. My father dove normal style - not jumped, the cliffs of dover on a bet in his teens and narrowly made it okay unscathed. He shouldn't be around today IMHO


----------



## nucjd (Feb 17, 2014)

ckv. You make a good point that a lot of folks do not realize until they are in a tight spot. The backing down once up can be very difficult if not impossible. There has been a few times when rock climbing that I would be half way up a pitch and realize that my cams were not secure or I was starting into an area of the cliff that had poor protection placement but I would be about 30 feet above my last piece of protection. I could not climb down safety so I would have to continue up. Some of the scarier times in my climbing career.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 17, 2014)

10 years ago, I did a solo skydive for my 45th birthday. It was the most exhilarating thing I have ever done. Today, I was up in a tree working on a tree house for my grandkids. I used a ladder to get up there and although I was not more than 7 feet up, I still almost busted my buyt trying to get down. 
What happened in that last 10 years?


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 17, 2014)

nucjd said:


> ckv. You make a good point that a lot of folks do not realize until they are in a tight spot. The backing down once up can be very difficult if not impossible. There has been a few times when rock climbing that I would be half way up a pitch and realize that my cams were not secure or I was starting into an area of the cliff that had poor protection placement but I would be about 30 feet above my last piece of protection. I could not climb down safety so I would have to continue up. Some of the scarier times in my climbing career.




Eeeek! No thanks lol


Carolyn


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 17, 2014)

Of course, there is always this one, which always skeeved me out (despite the fact that I have jumped out of airplanes). This is from ND, so it should make Greg happy.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A_h2AjJaMw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A_h2AjJaMw[/ame]


----------



## RegionRat (Feb 18, 2014)

no way!!!

RR


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 18, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Of course, there is always this one, which always skeeved me out (despite the fact that I have jumped out of airplanes). This is from ND, so it should make Greg happy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A_h2AjJaMw



I think I'm gonna throw up...

At the same time, I can't look away!


----------



## GaDawg (Feb 18, 2014)

I've done the Falcon at Banning Mills at 65, but no way would I get on that thing 

http://www.historicbanningmills.com/index.php/photos-and-movies/113-flight-of-the-falcon


----------



## jswordy (Feb 20, 2014)

OMG my palms are sweaty! Awesome!


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 20, 2014)

You would have to have good upper body strength not to mention the nerves!


----------



## RegionRat (Mar 16, 2014)

*Found Another*

NO WAY!!! #6 is insane

https://aplus.com/#!/article/109

RR


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 16, 2014)

RegionRat said:


> NO WAY!!! #6 is insane
> 
> https://aplus.com/#!/article/109
> 
> RR



Agreed! #4 is pretty nutz, too. For a lot of these, you also have to wonder what it is like where the person TAKING the picture is standing.


----------



## jdmyers (Mar 16, 2014)

jumped out of quite a few plane when i was in the army. nothing in life is like the rush you get when free fallin


----------

